# ديود زينر هاااام



## MOUDY99 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن شرح مفصل عن عمل ديود زينر 
كتير محتاج هالجواب


----------



## MOUDY99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

معقول ماحدا بيعرف الية عمل زينر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وين الردوووووووووووود


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى
هذا موقع يشرح الزينر
http://people.seas.harvard.edu/~jones/es154/lectures/lecture_2/breakdown/breakdown.html
الزينر هو ثنائى عادى حيث أى ثنائى عندما يزيد الجهد فى الإتجاه العكسى ، تستطيع الألكترونات السارية فى المادة الخام أن تكتسب سرعة و طاقة حركة تكفى أن تفصل الكترونات أخرى من ذراتها عند الإصطدام مما يسبب زيادة فجائية فى قيمة التيار
الزينر هو دايود عادى مع التحكم أثناء تصنيعة فى جهد انهياره بالتحكم الدقيق فى نوع و كم الشوائب المضافة ليكون محددا بقيم ثابتة قياسية


----------



## ابوالبراء البغدادي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

من حيث العمل فانه دايود يعمل على الجهتين بعكس الدايود العادي


----------



## moudir (10 سبتمبر 2009)

salem
the zener is a kind of diode his role is to keep a constant tension when varrying current


----------



## MOUDY99 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين كتير على التفاعل والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

